# Mediterranean Grilled Swordfish Steaks, Pasta, and Caesar Salad...



## indaswamp (Jun 3, 2021)

Quick meal at the firehouse tonight. My buddy that guides offshore had clients fishing last Saturday and they caught 2 swordfish 120 and 135#; flew home and left the fillets. Guide buddy gave us a gallon bag of loins. Got to eat 'em fresh....







Real simple seasoning:
Cumin, Coriander, Paprika, Salt, Cayenne, Garlic, Lemon, olive oil.





Make a paste in a blender.





Coat 1-1 1/4" steaks and let sit 15 minutes while you heat up the grill...





Place on grill marinate down then coat the other side...

Q-view:






The plate:


----------



## Steve H (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks tasty! I've only had swordfish a few times. It is $$ up here.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 4, 2021)

Nice score on the Swordfish. Plate looks great. It is one of my favorite fish to have.
Salt and pepper lemon juice ....im there for that

David


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 4, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Looks tasty! I've only had swordfish a few times. It is $$ up here.


Thanks Steve! Swordfish is $25-30/pound here...if you can find it. And nowhere near as fresh as what we ate. That was a 3# bag of loins my buddy gave us.....



DRKsmoking said:


> Nice score on the Swordfish. Plate looks great. It is one of my favorite fish to have.
> Salt and pepper lemon juice ....im there for that
> 
> David


Thanks David! It was good, but I like cobia much better...


----------



## SmokinGame (Jun 4, 2021)

Ooooh! That looks tasty. Swordfish is one of my favorites ... just not readily available in rural southern Indiana. I'll take 2 of those!!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks like a great meal!
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2021)

Heck yeah bud looks amazing. Plate me up!


----------



## motocrash (Jun 4, 2021)

Great looking steaks inda. Ahh, been waaay to long since I've been blue water fishing.


indaswamp said:


> It was good, but I like cobia much better...


Wahoo is my fave.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 4, 2021)

looks great, wish i lived a little closer to the coast i do love seafood.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 4, 2021)

Very nice looking steaks, great meal !


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2021)

I've never tried swordfish, but man that plate looks fabulous. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks Awesome, like all your Fish does, Inda!!
Had some Swordfish a couple years ago, that Bear Jr caught. Loved It.
When I was a Kid, I caught a 241 pound Blue Marlin while I was stationed on Oahu.
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 4, 2021)

SmokinGame said:


> Ooooh! That looks tasty. Swordfish is one of my favorites ... just not readily available in rural southern Indiana. I'll take 2 of those!!


Thanks SG!



JLeonard said:


> Looks like a great meal!
> Jim


Thanks Jim!



TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah bud looks amazing. Plate me up!


Thanks Jake!



motocrash said:


> Great looking steaks inda. Ahh, been waaay to long since I've been blue water fishing.
> 
> Wahoo is my fave.


Thanks moto! Wahoo is up there too! Very good fish!



smokerjim said:


> looks great, wish i lived a little closer to the coast i do love seafood.


Thanks jim! I do feel blessed to live close to the ocean!



WaterRat said:


> Very nice looking steaks, great meal !


Thanks Waterrat!



gmc2003 said:


> I've never tried swordfish, but man that plate looks fabulous.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris! Swordfish is a very dense fish flesh....I like to call it the pork chop of the sea.



Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, like all your Fish does, Inda!!
> Had some Swordfish a couple years ago, that Bear Jr caught. Loved It.
> When I was a Kid, I caught a 241 pound Blue Marlin while I was stationed on Oahu.
> Nice Job!
> ...


Thanks Bear, you are too kind!
I've never caught a marlin. Did catch a sailfish when I was in college. I stayed on a shrimp boat in the gulf for 2 weeks. When they pulled the nets up and started throwing over bicatch, all the fish that were following under the boat would go into a feeding frenzy. I'd grab a bucket and go around the boat baiting the hand lines and throwing them over. Then with a cut proof glove on one hand, gaff in the other, I'd go around pulling fish into the boat....Almaco Jacks, Cobia, blackfin tuna, king macks, and every once in a while, yellowfin tuna. We were 50-75 miles offshore.....


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 5, 2021)

THAT looks really, really good. We love our fresh, locally sourced seafood...


----------

